# So tomorrow...



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

...I got hired to help a friends company decorate The Beverly Hills Hotel for Christmas.... ahhhh I'm incredibly nervous right now, haha. Wish me luck! It's tomorrow from 10PM until 6AM the next morning. He checked out some of my photos at www.LoveManor.com and http://flickr.com/photos/loveentertainment and was pretty interested in my work, enough I guess to give me a job. 

I'll try and take pictures tomorrow.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

sweet Johnny --good luck, take plenty of pics


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

good luck! beware of murphy's law...its sneaky.....oh and take lots of pics!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

HEY....that sounds like fun...good luck!!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Congrats Johnny,
I am sure it will turn out beautiful..
Take a deep breath and go crazy


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

What an honor!! can't wait to see pics.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Good luck! Any job that gives you a chance to be creative is a great job.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That's wonderful, JL! Having seen some of the things you've done, I'm sure you'll do a great job.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)




----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Cool  You should be home after the gig now. I hope it went well and I look forward to seeing pics!


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Hey everyone! Thanks for all the amazing vibes!

Wow, I've been up for a day and a half now and just got back, was there from 10PM until mid-morning doing final touches. What an amazing hotel, HUGE and extremely elegant (right in the heart of Beverly Hills). It was a small team and I that did the work, and what a job it was to tackle! I should have some pictures soon, I'd like to go back and take a few more though as I was a bit too busy to sit back and take photos.

It was pretty awesome being able to just leasurely roam the hotel, down the corridors and through the kitchens and lounges. The hotel is full of a lot of history.

I got some amazing responses back from the work and effort I put into everything, so that was definitely worth it all. The company that I was hired through may have several more jobs lined up for me soon... I'm crossing my fingers!!

Woah, time for a break! Spsst, I don't take breaks!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Thought I saw once where the BH Hotel is supposedly haunted. I think it was on one of those America's most haunted shows or something similar. How appropriate that you got to work on it!


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

I definitely wouldn't doubt it, it's around 80 years old and had had a lot happen to it.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Congrats Johnny..


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That's a big WOOT for you, JL! Hope we see pictures here soon!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Glad to hear things went well and that it may lead to more jobs. Can't wait to see the pics.


----------

